# Sticky  You Found A Banded Pigeon, now what ?



## SmithFamilyLoft

So, you found a banded pigeon, now what ?

Here is a link, to the American Racing Pigeon Union. There is information on reading bands, and how to care for a lost racing pigeon.

http://www.pigeon.org/carelostbird.htm


----------



## Skyeking

*Other Club Bands- IF, NPA, NBRC, IPB, CU and others*

Thanks Warren, I'd like to follow your post with this information:


If you need help in catching a lost racing pigeon here is a great link for a trap:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


If the pigeon is in shock due to an injury or trauma, it is imperitive that you follow these instructions for stabilizing the bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822



*This link will provide information on reading bands, as well as all the band code #'s, name of most of the the pigeon clubs, and/or their e-mail address or st. address, for North Amerca, United Kingdom, Europe, Asia/Australia:* 

*http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/lost.html* 



Here is the link to find the club for an *IF* *BAND* 
International Federation Amercian Homing Pigeon Fanciers Inc.

http://www.ifpigeon.com/

click on band listings.

click on year of the band of the lost bird you have found



Here is the link to find *CU* *BANDS* for our Canadian friends.

http://www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com/I Found a Pigeon.aspx

Click on the year of the band: 

The 2005 bands are listed in either pdf format,xls, or wordpad document
The 2004 bands are listed in wordpad document you open



*NPA BANDS* National Pigeon Association 

website: http://npausa.com/

click on LOST & FOUND and e-mail the secretary to find owner, please list band #



*IPB BAND* contact Foys Pigeon Supply:

[email protected]



*NBRC BANDS* contact Gene Giegoldt the NBRC band distributor to locate owner at the National Birmingham Roller Club.

http://nbrconline.com/

*CRC Roller Pigeon Club: http://centralrollerclub.webs.com/ GO under director and members, that should give you access to email info. *


----------



## TAWhatley

*Tracing European Bands*

Thanks to Pigeon-Talk member Anarrowescape:

http://www.rpra.org/report-strays.html 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

*How to Research a Band*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30257


----------



## Skyeking

*REFINDING A LOST EUROPEAN BIRD:*

http://www.pigeonbasics.com/lostbirds.php


----------

